# User/Owner Manuals



## Poneba (Feb 20, 2018)

Im looking for a user/owner manual for a 2008 Forest River XLR Toy Hauler. It is 39’ x 8’6” before the 2 slides are out. Does anyone know how to access this information?


----------

